# Recall



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger Mark IV pistol recall, this includes the 22/45 models. If manufactured befor June 1, 2015 they have the potential to discharge unintentionally.
For further information and a FREE fix from Ruger go to
http://www.ruger.com

follow the link and then the drop down to the rimfire pistols.

Pass this along to friends please


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

